# Honda help



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Just thought I would put this out there and see if anyone has experienced this problem before.
I have the EU 2000 that I found at a pawn shop in GA about a year ago, like new. It has always started first pull every time but now for the last couple months if I open the vent on the gas cap or take the cap off to put gas in it, it will not start for about an hour. If I start it before opening it usually works and after warming up I never have any problems restarting, it's just the very first time after sitting for a week. It acts like it floods when I open the vent.

It has new oil that is full and brand new spark plug and I have taken carb off and cleaned but doesn't seem to make any difference.

I am trying to avoid putting it in the shop because I work out of town and when I do get to come home it's usually on a weekend and I don't have time to take it or pick it up.

Should I just order a new carb for it? Anyone know the best place to order parts? Anyone had this kind of problem before?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would start by cleaning the carb. Are you using ethanol free gas in that thing or have you been using normal gas?


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

jsh1904 said:


> I would start by cleaning the carb. Are you using ethanol free gas in that thing or have you been using normal gas?


Yeah I've cleaned the carb twice now and doesn't seem to change anything. I always use 92/93 octane but not ethanol free. Only 1 store in Milton has it that I know of. I have ran a can of seafoam thru it when it first started doing this. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I always use 92/93 octane but not ethanol free.


And now you know why it's worth going the extra mile to get the good stuff.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just fill it back up after every trip and don't take the cap off until it's good warmed up. 
BTW I never close the vent on mine.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

TRG said:


> Yeah I've cleaned the carb twice now and doesn't seem to change anything. I always use 92/93 octane but not ethanol free. Only 1 store in Milton has it that I know of. I have ran a can of seafoam thru it when it first started doing this. Thanks for the reply.


 
It's still possible to have varnish in a jet. I would consider making a trip with a 5 gallon tank to keep ethanol free on hand.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds to me like your float needle is leaking a little. When the cap is closed there is enough vacuum to keep it from leaking. When you open the vent or take off the cap it lets enough pressure on the float needle that it leaks past flooding the engine. Probably varnish on the needle or the seat. Nothing to do with ethanol, ethanol free gas will varnish too over time. Get a rebuild kit and when you install the new float needle make sure the needle seat is clean.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Sounds to me like your float needle is leaking a little. When the cap is closed there is enough vacuum to keep it from leaking. When you open the vent or take off the cap it lets enough pressure on the float needle that it leaks past flooding the engine. Probably varnish on the needle or the seat. Nothing to do with ethanol, ethanol free gas will varnish too over time. Get a rebuild kit and when you install the new float needle make sure the needle seat is clean.


I was thinking the same immediately when I read the OP.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Sounds to me like your float needle is leaking a little. When the cap is closed there is enough vacuum to keep it from leaking. When you open the vent or take off the cap it lets enough pressure on the float needle that it leaks past flooding the engine. Probably varnish on the needle or the seat. Nothing to do with ethanol, ethanol free gas will varnish too over time. Get a rebuild kit and when you install the new float needle make sure the needle seat is clean.


This is spot on.:yes:


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Breeze I will do this for sure soon as I get home. 
I would love to use ethanol free gas but unfortunately at my house this isn't an option unless I get it every trip and I just don't have the time for that. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Just fill it back up after every trip and don't take the cap off until it's good warmed up.
> BTW I never close the vent on mine.


This is what I've been doing for the last couple months but last Saturday I worked 10 hrs in kings bay GA, drove 5 hrs home hooked up boat got to the boat ramp and someone had used my gen. and left vent open so I sat there for 1 1/2 hours till I finally got it started, went fishing for 4 hrs, didn't see anything, slept for 4 hrs, did laundry and drove back to GA. So now I want it fixed. Just had to go fishin but could have done without pulling that cord 1162 times.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So, you're sure its flooding. How about putting in a in-line fuel shutoff?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

TRG said:


> This is what I've been doing for the last couple months but last Saturday I worked 10 hrs in kings bay GA, drove 5 hrs home hooked up boat got to the boat ramp and someone had used my gen. and left vent open so I sat there for 1 1/2 hours till I finally got it started, went fishing for 4 hrs, didn't see anything, slept for 4 hrs, did laundry and drove back to GA. So now I want it fixed. Just had to go fishin but could have done without pulling that cord 1162 times.


You can probably avoid the long wait by pulling the spark plug and drying it until you get it fixed.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

kanaka said:


> So, you're sure its flooding. How about putting in a in-line fuel shutoff?


I'm not sure it's flooding, that is just what it seems like to me. I am sure the bowl on the carb is full every time cause I keep opening the screw on the bottom to make sure.
I'm gonna order carb kit tomorrow and I'll remember the spark plug tip next time too. Thanks again Breeze


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

TRG

When you clean the carb out take the needle find a piece of small rubber tubing that fits the needle put a white tooth paste on it and twist it back and forth to lap seat the needle to the seat in the carb.The tooth paste has a very fine compound in it to clean both sides of the needle and seat.The clean it out good put the float and needle back in hold the carb in your hand with the float hanging down blow into the fuel inlet push up on the float gentle it should stop taking in air.This way you know there is no leaking before you finish putting the carb on.Hope this helps I know it works been doing this for years to get the pop off right and crisp from racing Go-Karts with a bowl float type carb.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tip cousin-it, I appreciate everyone's advice and will try these tips soon as I get home at the end of the week.

Thanks

Tom


----------

